# High LU Reading - what does this mean please?



## harmony (Aug 8, 2008)

Hello - just a bit down at the moment - seemed to have failed at first hurdle.

I posted a note some weeks ago as I was just about to try conceiving after coming of my treatment for breast cancer. As I had a good FSH reading, clinic suggested I try follicule tracking for a month, with the aim of conceiving naturally without drugs. But this has not worked - no good size follicules, womb lining slow to thicken, and low oestrogen reading (meaning there was not an egg within the follicule) and now I have a high LU reading which either means I have PCOS (which I don't) or am staring the menopause and probably haven't good enough good eggs to use. I am booked for another scan on Wednesday so that they can see what is happening, then a blood test next week.

Does anyone know whether a hgh LU reading negates a successful conception and eventual pregnancy?

The idea was to track me, see what is happening then at moment of ovulation try and conceive naturally, before runnign progesterone test on day 21 - in the hope I might be pregnant.

Have been holding this in all day - was going to speak to a friend who als had treatment for cancer, but she is 3 months pregnant so feeling pleased for her, but envious too (why not me syndrome)

Sorry about this - just a bit low and need to cry as all tense at the moment.

Harmony


----------



## potluck (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Harmony 

I didn't wan't to read & run   afraid I can't answer your questions but someone will be along shortly i'm sure . These boards are fantastic for the support you 'll get ........ lovely news for your friend but it's only natural to feel the way you do   we all   it will be our turn one day .

You've proved what a fighter you are   & ivf is one hurdle after another   see how your scan goes on wed! 

                              take care & good luck & if you need a shoulder just click away  .

                                                        misty xx


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi hun
Gosh you have had a lot going on recently haven't you?    I'm sorry you've been feeling down.  It's quite normal to feel like this, especially when someone else shares 'good news' with you - don't beat yourself up, we have all felt that 'why not me' feeling even when someone you are really pleased for is pg.  I had a similar feeling when I heard a friend of mine who'd survived cancer was having a baby after an enforced wait of 5 years, I was so chuffed for her, but I spent the rest of the day crying....

I may be showing my ignorance here, but do you mean LH ?  (luteinising hormone) -it's normally high LH that implies either PCOS or menopause.  I guess it all depends a bit on how high your results are - what did your clinic say?  My understanding is that high LH is not conducive, but there are so many other factors involved.  You don't say how old you are, how far over 40 are you?  As you have a good FSH, it may be that you need assistance with ovulation, or stimulation may still work.  I could be wrong, but I don't believe that high LH means that you have low ovarian reserve, your low FSH and an estradiol test would determine this better, but the implications are that you do not ovulate.  So this might mean you could ovulate with the help of clomid, or produce eggs with some stimulation (ie IVF),  but I'm really feeling around here and am not entirely sure so please don't take this as meaningful advice - just something to ask your clinic.

You could have a go at some alternative therapies, acupuncture when done properly by a specialist in infertility, and the herb agnus castus is believed to help perimenopausal and menopausal women, but again I'd take advice from a herbalist about this. 

It may be that you will struggle with the less invasive methods of fertility tx, but others are still open to you.  Don't feel like you've fallen at the first hurdle, often the tx itself is the best way of finding out about you and your body and what is likely to work for you so it's just the start of your journey, I'm sure.  

Have a look on the diagnosis boards for more about high LH and get a list of questions together ready for your next clinic appointment.  

best of luck, and do feel free to have a moan on here any time you like, that's what we're here for   and we do understand  
Claire x


----------



## harmony (Aug 8, 2008)

Hello Claire

Thank you so much for your kind words - its been a while since I could face lookng things up on the web or revisiting this site. I know that everyone on here is here for the same reason!  

Yes by LU I mean lutienising hormone - it was 87 or so (and should have been much, much lower); my FSH pre-follicule tracking was 7 so am at loss that all this seems to have happened so quickly ie in 2 months my hopes have been dashed as my consultant felt that I could be now perimenopausal. Of course, no one knows whether it is still the aftereffects of tamoxifen (3 years) - and given my age 'early 40s' it well could be as chemo brings everything forward by about 5 years. Of course the older you were when you had chemo the more damaging the effect to one's fertility and teh less likely you will maintain fertility afterwards (in the same way good old mother nature seems fit to produce good quallty eggs into the 40s+). 


I am beginning accupuncture soon as was told that this can have an effect (positive) on trying to conceive. 

But I need to have a period now for more tests - came on end August - and still no period now so it is late  but was late before and as tracking showed no follicule growth, very low oestrodial (sp?!!) they said it was v unlikely I would conceive this month and unlikely to do so naturally so they need to investigate further. Also all the usual tell tale signs of a period coming aren't their (ie tingling breasts, pain near abdomen not there)

Thinking of all friends and people I know who are either pregnant, or have just given birth or about to my chest gets very tight. Not only that I'm more fearful now of cancer returning as am off tamoxifen and am waiting to become pregnant.

Just scared it will not happen and I will be lost.

Nothing more to say really - I know have to wait, but thank you very much for your words - they do help as does writing this down (I should be working!)


----------

